# Archimedes' Secret (BBC Documentary)



## pontios (Apr 2, 2013)

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκιμαντέρ - αξίζει τον κόπο να το δείτε.
(Παρεμπιπτόντως, palimpsest = παλίμψηστο).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giUk9leseBs


----------

